# Those Tongues.



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I think Logan looks hilarious when he's got his giant tongue hanging out. It doesn't look like it belongs to him, lol.

Post your funny tongue pictures!

I love this one









Tuckered from roughhousing 









Now both tongues are out lol


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a couple of Charlie and my previous BT, Fiona


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Best tongue pic of Ginger. She rarely has her tongue out.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby
.... and friends ....






Tyson






Shenzi






Duke






Dozer

Toby isn't often caught with his tongue out. Only if he's really, really hot.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Some old favorites of mine. Xena's tongue isn't out much except to lick so when she pants I like to get pictures lol. Eko's tongue is out all day every day.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

OMG that second pic of Charlie is hilarious!!
I also love how Duke's tongue is hanging out the side. Logan's doesn't do that often.. but I love how derpy he looks when it does.


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

*Lotus:*


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

greenmaria said:


> *Lotus:*


Great shot


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

My puppy is very licky, but never really has his tongue hanging out 
maybe one day I can add to this thread.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Maddie (foster)










Ranger and Gauge (his bff, posted in Ranger's thread)










Poppy (brother's dog)










Sophie (previous foster)


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Boss:








Stormy:








Jacoby:


----------



## elpizo (Jun 21, 2010)

This thread was _made_ for Willow. Sox never pants; the only time he pants is when he's anxious -- like in the picture at the vet's office.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh my Gawd! Willow's are amazing lol
So many cute dogs! 

Here's some more of Logan. Older ones.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Former foster Freckles:









Eva:


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh my. MUCH tongue! o.o


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

A little tongue:









More tongue:









Out of this world tongue!!!:


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I always loved the goofy looking tongues dogs get.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL, tongue pictures are so much cuter than I would have thought
I know I've posted this one before, but it is a great tongue shot, and shows my favorite Swissy Smile


----------



## jonnysmith (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow look at all these tongues!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Sebastian.


----------



## reigh (Aug 30, 2013)

Best.thread.ever.



elpizo said:


> This thread was _made_ for Willow.


^ I think these pics of Willow win the Internet today!


----------



## reigh (Aug 30, 2013)

Kennedy is always making a goofy face and Willow is queen of the side-tongue action.


----------



## Spela&Hershey (Dec 29, 2013)




----------

